# P99 full-auto



## Stachie (Dec 14, 2006)

Has anyone experienced their P99 going full-auto? I haven't, but I've heard of a few instances.


----------



## jmoln (Oct 10, 2006)

More likely an undisciplined finger on the short reset doing a very quick double tap. It still happens to me every so often when I don't pay close attention to what I am doing.


----------



## A_J (May 22, 2006)

I was watching Underworld again and noticed that a few times she's firing her P99s full-auto... wouldn't that be cool :smt071


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I've seen this come up before.

I don't see this happening - not saying it is impossible. But I call BS 

Granted, theoretically, ANY gun could malfunction this way. But, I would not worry about it. :smt169 :smt169


----------

